# Cheese makers and rennet?



## TJadeI (Jun 20, 2013)

OK all, I'm a chef, so I know how to make cheese with rennet from a chemist, what I want to know us how to get the rennet from the stomach of the calf, and at what age? We do butcher, at many ages, including bob veal so does the rennet have to come from bob veal and how?

I've tried googling and that was absolutely useless.... 

Any tips?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe this link will be helpful?

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Rennet/rennet_preparation.html


----------



## TJadeI (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome THANK YOU! 

Does anyone know the ideal age and conditions to extract the rennet? I've seen some sites that say if the calf gets any grass it will destroy the rennin, some say as long as the calf is still suckling, some say the calf must suckle milk (not just colostrum) before rennin is formed. 

I wish there was someone near me I could just watch over their shoulder while they do it and pick their brain....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

what is bob veal?


----------



## TJadeI (Jun 20, 2013)

Bob veal is a newborn calf. I believe up to 21 days old and under 50 pounds. I could be off by a day or two or a pound or two. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

The way I understand it is that the calf should be as young as possible, milk-fed ONLY. Jerk the lining of the rumen and use small pieces to set the curds. But then, I've never tried it before so can't really judge. I keep waiting for the one calf I don't need - and the eyes ALWAYS make me change my mind. *pout*


----------



## TJadeI (Jun 20, 2013)

Every once in a while we get one with defects. Like a deformed leg for example. And so we just butcher immediately. I haven't been able to bring myself to slaughter a healthy newborn yet. But from what I'm seeing the rennet from one calf lasts a LONG time. So maybe only need one? I was hoping I could get it from and older calf that is slaughtered for veal....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

